# Habe ich G Sync?



## yCat (12. November 2017)

Moinsen.
Ich wollte mal den 3d Mark Fire Strike machen,also habe ich mir 3d Mark runtergeladen.Aber am Benchmark steht:"Bitte deaktivieren Sie G Sync" oder so.Da ich aber nicht genau weiß welchen Monitor ich habe,kann mir jemand sagen ob das nen Software War?Der Monitor ist ein alter Einordnung 1050p.


----------



## Kusarr (12. November 2017)

wie du weißt nicht welchen Monitor du hast? Das steht bei jedem dran! 

In den NVIDIA-Systemsteuerungen gibts nen g-sync bereich, da kann mans deaktivieren


----------



## evilgrin68 (12. November 2017)

Das die an so einem Monitor auch immer das Typenschild auf der Rückseite vergessen.... Mann O Mann...


----------



## yCat (12. November 2017)

Bei mir steht nur überall Eizo,aber nichtd genaueres


----------



## evilgrin68 (12. November 2017)

Da muss mehr aufgedruckt sein... Oder halt auf der Rückseite ein Typenschild.
Bedienungsanleitung?
Kaufbeleg?


----------



## yCat (12. November 2017)

Hab ich beides nicht,ist halt schon sehr alt.Hab den Typ herausgefunden,es ist ein Eizo S2202W , aber wenn ich das google,kommen nur neue Monitore


----------



## evilgrin68 (12. November 2017)

Das Teil wurde aber weit, weit vor G-Sync gebaut... Also wie beschrieben, im Treiber nachschauen, ob G-Sync aus versehen aktiviert ist.


----------



## yCat (12. November 2017)

Ich finde im Treiber nichts zu Glückliches Sync


----------



## ludscha (12. November 2017)

In der Nvidia Systemsteuerung  - 3D einstellungen verwalten - Globale Einstellungen - Monitor Technologie 

Dort sollte V-Sync oder aus stehen, aber nicht G-Sync.

Mfg


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (12. November 2017)

> Bitte deaktivieren Sie G Sync" oder so


Das steht proforma immer da, da mit aktiviertem GSync die erreichten Scores natürlich niedriger ausfallen können.
Natürlich weißt Du, ob dein Moni solch ein Feature unterstützt oder nicht. Spätestens dann, wenn man sich die NV-Systemsteuerung näher anschaut.^^


----------



## JoM79 (12. November 2017)

Um mal auf die Überschrift zu antworten.
Nein, hast du nicht.


----------



## yCat (12. November 2017)

Ok danke!Hätte mich aber auch gewunder,wenn so alter Monitor G Sync unterstützt.Noch eine Frage,aus der Zeit,wo der Monitor kommt,War 1050p da nicht High End?


----------



## chaotium (12. November 2017)

Wenn in den Treibereinstellungen kein Gsync auftaucht, dann isses kein GSync xD


----------



## Venom89 (12. November 2017)

yCat schrieb:


> Ok danke!Hätte mich aber auch gewunder,wenn so alter Monitor G Sync unterstützt.Noch eine Frage,aus der Zeit,wo der Monitor kommt,War 1050p da nicht High End?


Nein war es nicht. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Manu (12. November 2017)

Unnützes Wissen to go: Es gibt keine Eizos mit G-Sync.


----------



## yCat (13. November 2017)

Gut zu wissenswert ich nen neuen Monitor brauche(was hoffentlich nicht zu bald ist.


----------



## big-maec (21. November 2018)

Hi,
auch wenn es alt ist. Nochmal zur Frage ein Tipp für andere. Nvidia Profil Inspector deaktiviert G-Sync problemlos.Nach GSYNC Global Feature  suchen von on nach off und 3DMark meckert nicht mehr.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. November 2018)

yCat schrieb:


> Der Monitor ist ein alter Einordnung 1050p.


Dann hast Du kein G-sync

Stand in der Meldung vielleicht V-sync?

Mist, reingefallen, das Thema ist ja uralt...


----------



## JoM79 (21. November 2018)

Das Thema ist doch längst geklärt.


----------



## HisN (21. November 2018)

yCat schrieb:


> War 1050p da nicht High End?



Öhm ... ist heute 4K für 200 Euro oder 4K für 5000 Euro High End? Ich glaub das ist ein bisschen zu einfach gedacht von Dir^^


----------



## big-maec (22. November 2018)

hi,
die Frage "Habe ich G Sync?" war geklärt.

Die Einstellung für 3DMark aber nicht "Bitte deaktivieren Sie G Sync" .



yCat schrieb:


> Moinsen.
> Ich wollte mal den 3d Mark Fire Strike machen,also habe ich mir 3d Mark runtergeladen.Aber am Benchmark steht:"Bitte deaktivieren Sie G Sync" oder so.Da ich aber nicht genau weiß welchen Monitor ich habe,kann mir jemand sagen ob das nen Software War?Der Monitor ist ein alter Einordnung 1050p.



Deshalb meine Antwort: 



big-maec schrieb:


> Hi,
> auch wenn es alt ist. Nochmal zur Frage ein Tipp für andere. Nvidia  Profil Inspector deaktiviert G-Sync problemlos.Nach GSYNC Global Feature   suchen von on nach off und 3DMark meckert nicht mehr.


----------



## IICARUS (22. November 2018)

Im Treiber selber taucht G-Sync nicht auf wenn hierzu kein Monitor mit G-Sync vorhanden ist.
Diese Option wird anscheint nur dann mit installiert wenn ein Monitor damit erkannt wird.

Als ich noch FullHD ohne G-Sync hatte, hatte ich diese Option auch nicht im Treiber mit dabei. Als ich mein neuen Monitor mit G-Sync dann dran hatte war diese Option immer noch nicht mit dabei. Ich musste hierzu den Treiber deinstallieren und neu installieren und dann konnte ich auch G-Sync im Treiber mit auswählen und erst ab da war es auch mit dabei.

In diesem Sinn kann 3DMark anzeigen was es will, wahrscheinlich ist es ehe nur ein Standard Hinweis.
Meine mich noch erinnern zu können wo ich G-Sync abgeschaltet hatte und diese Anzeige immer noch angezeigt wurde.


----------



## JoM79 (22. November 2018)

big-maec schrieb:


> hi,
> die Frage "Habe ich G Sync?" war geklärt.
> Die Einstellung für 3DMark aber nicht "Bitte deaktivieren Sie G Sync" .


Nicht?


SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Das steht proforma immer da, da mit aktiviertem GSync die erreichten Scores natürlich niedriger ausfallen können.


----------



## big-maec (22. November 2018)

Die Aussage "steht proforma da" stimmt nicht. Wenn ich im Nvidia Profil Inspector die Funktion GSYNC Global Feature deaktiviere ist die Meldung weg. Kann man aber auch sehen nach einem 3DMark Benchmark im Result war bei mir G-Sync als On gemeldet die anderen Vsync undsoweiter als Off. Jetzt ist alles Off im Result.


----------



## MTMnet (3. Januar 2019)

wie schon erwähnt, die Antwort ist:

Durch einen Nvidia Bug ist G-Sync manchmal aktiv ohne das man einen G-Sync Monitor besitzt...
Leider hat man dann auch keinen Zugriff auf die G-Sync Settings in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung, weil die G-Sync Menü Optionen automatisch ausgeblendet werde.

Abhilfe schaft das "ältere" Tool "Nvidia Inspector"
Das Programm hat ein Modul namens "nvidia Profile Inspector"
Das muss man starten...
wenn man keinen G-Sync Monitor hat, dann : alle Felder mit  "G-Sync" Optionen auf --OFF-- stellen.
dann oben rechts auf das grüne Feld "Apply" anklicken zum bestätigen.

Das ist dann alles.... G-Sync ist jetzt off.


----------

